# Bushido "schmückte sich mit fremden Federn"



## Tokko (23 März 2010)

*Hamburg (dpa) - Der Berliner Rapper Bushido (31) hat für 13 seiner Songs Teile bei der französischen Band Dark Sanctuary geklaut. Die Gruppe klagte und bekam nun vor dem Hamburger Landgericht Recht. Jetzt müssen unter anderem CDs vernichtet werden.*


In Titeln wie "Sex in the City" oder "Goldrapper" von seinem Album "Von der Skyline zum Bordstein zurück" übernahm Bushido urheberrechtlich geschützte Tonfolgen und rappte seine Texte dazu. Anschließend gab er sich selbst als Urheber der Musik aus. Das Gericht verurteilte ihn deshalb wegen der Verletzung von Urheberrechten und entschied, dass Bushido Schadenersatz zahlen muss.
Die genaue Höhe des Schadenersatzes ergibt sich erst, wenn die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf offengelegt sind. "Er schmückte sich mit fremden Federn", begründete der Richter das Bushido-Urteil.

Bushidos Label ersguterjunge und seine frühere Plattenfirma Universal Music Deutschland dürfen elf CDs, auf denen die 13 Titel vorkommen, nicht mehr verkaufen. Außerdem müssen sie die betroffenen Tonträger zurückrufen und vernichten. Der Rückruf betrifft aber nicht den Verbraucher direkt, sondern die bereits an Händler ausgelieferten Alben und Singles sowie Sampler wie "The Dome" oder "Bravo Hits".

Außerdem muss Bushido den Komponisten der Originale 63 000 Euro Schadenersatz zahlen, weil er ihre Musik durch die Verbindung mit seinen Texten verfremdete und die Künstler so in ihren Persönlichkeitsrechten verletzte.
"Die Bushido-Texte sind nicht jedermanns Sache. Da hätte man fünfmal nachfragen müssen", sagte der Richter. Die Ausschüttungen der Gesellschaft für musikalische Aufführungs- und mechanische Vervielfältigungsrechte (GEMA) stehen ebenfalls den französischen Künstlern zu.
Insgesamt hatte die Band Dark Sanctuary und ihre italienische Produktionsfirma in 16 Titeln des deutschen Rappers eigene Tonfolgen wiedererkannt. Bei drei der Songs sah das Gericht die Liedteile aber nicht als urheberrechtlich geschützt an.
Die Klage der Franzosen wurde in Hamburg vor zwei verschiedenen Zivilkammern verhandelt, da es sowohl um die Komponistenrechte als auch um die Tonträgerherstellerrechte ging. Mit dem am Dienstag verkündeten Urteil sind beide Verfahren abgeschlossen. Gegen das Urteil können jedoch Rechtsmittel eingelegt werden.

Quelle:
web.de


----------



## Q (24 März 2010)

haha.


----------



## Chamser81 (24 März 2010)

Was für ein Gesichtsverlust!


----------



## Katzun (24 März 2010)

ist das was neues der er klaut?


----------



## canaryislands (24 März 2010)

Bushido hat auch bei Dimmu Borgir geklaut..


----------



## Punisher (25 März 2010)

So ist er halt


----------



## POLOHUNTER (4 Apr. 2010)

Doofer Hiphopper, in unserem Forum wurde das natürlich auch heiß diskutiert, schließlich macht er für uns Musik vom "anderen Ufer" und das der jetzt dabei erwischt wurde, wie er wirklich kackendreist sämtliche Brocken zusammengeklaut hat: BOMBE


----------



## skipper33 (4 Apr. 2010)

Bushido is ne kackbratze die nix drauf hat sogar als Rapper von Metalbands Songs klaut gut so verdammtes A-Loch


----------



## Blackstone (11 Apr. 2010)

Früher ist er klauen gegangen heute macht er es eben so ist nun mal ein Pflegefall !


----------



## fard (12 Apr. 2010)

mein gott..^^
jeder hat mal songs gecovert vor allem viele deutsche rapper nur bei ihm regen sich die anderen auf weil er halt berühmt is und´n haufen kohle hat..!


----------



## axysx (12 Mai 2010)

fard schrieb:


> mein gott..^^
> jeder hat mal songs gecovert, vor allem viele deutsche rapper, nur bei ihm regen sich die anderen auf weil er halt berühmt is und´n haufen kohle hat..!



... wer sich beim klauen erwischen läßt, muss bezahlen 
so einfach sind die Regeln. .:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2010)

Blackstone schrieb:


> Früher ist er klauen gegangen heute macht er es eben so ist nun mal ein Pflegefall !



Ich wäre für ne Ausweisung.


----------

